# For You Corn On The Cob Connoisseurs



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Do you prefer yellow, white or mixed variety? Do you like large or small kernels? How to you prepare them?

I like the yellow and white mixed kind. I pick the smallest kernels I can find because they seem to be the sweetest and most tender. I boil them and use lots of butter and salt when I chow down.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Throw the cob, husks and all on the barbecue, or better yet, into the coals of a nice fire. I don't soak them or wrap them or even strip the silks. Let the husks get a little charred all around. Peel and serve. All I need is a little salt and fresh ground pepper.


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

leslie cassian said:


> throw the cob, husks and all on the barbecue, or better yet, into the coals of a nice fire. I don't soak them or wrap them or even strip the silks. Let the husks get a little charred all around. Peel and serve. All i need is a little salt and fresh ground pepper.



x2


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

Frankly, you haven't had any real corn on the cob unless you've had fresh, Jersey white corn at the top of the season. With these, all you need to do is boil for 4 minutes, add a little butter, salt and pepper to your liking.

I've travelled to most of the states and tried corn in many places, but it's never the same as Jersey corn and tomatoes. It doesn't get any better then a grilled steak, corn and tomatoes and a tall glass of sweet iced tea!

They will just start coming in to season in a few more weeks. July and August.

Craig


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

I just prepared some southern sweet corn by boiling it on the cob, removed the corn, cut up some fresh homegrown tomatoes and green onions. Combine all the veggies along with a dob of mayo and salt/pepper to taste. Delicious!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Craig Snyder said:


> I've travelled to most of the states and tried corn in many places, but it's never the same as Jersey corn and tomatoes.
> Craig


I pretty much agree. I'm not from Jersey, but I grew up near Boston (and have now lived in a hugely agricultural state for over thirty years), and have eaten local corn and tomatoes in several states.

There's a reason for calling it the Garden State. I understand that New Jersey has the clay loam that corn likes best, and also that miserable heat (and warm soil) that I have heard farmers say "real" tomatoes thrive on and that can't be duplicated here in California where the nights are cool.

The tomatoes .... yes, I've had tomatoes as good in Massachusetts. (My sister overnights me just-picked garden tomatoes in August.)

The corn, though .... I really believe it's the soil in Jersey and parts of the surrounding states. Something about that corn ..... =P~

You can get real close in other Eastern states, but New Jersey (for me) takes the top sweet corn prize.

Now I'm hungry. At 10:15 a.m. :lol:



ETA
But I won't turn down corn from anyplace where they know to have the water boiling before they pick the corn!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

leslie cassian said:


> Throw the cob, husks and all on the barbecue, or better yet, into the coals of a nice fire. I don't soak them or wrap them or even strip the silks. Let the husks get a little charred all around. Peel and serve. All I need is a little salt and fresh ground pepper.


\

Yes. I also boil them, it depends. There is a not so common corn, that is so sweet you'll think it has been sprinkled with sugar. It's called Golden Batam. The ears tend to be smaller, but my goodness they are good. Cotton Candy (the yellow and white) is also good but does not age well. In fact, most corn after 24 tasts nothing like it does fresh.

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Denise Gatlin said:


> I just prepared some southern sweet corn by boiling it on the cob, removed the corn, cut up some fresh homegrown tomatoes and green onions. Combine all the veggies along with a dob of mayo and salt/pepper to taste. Delicious!


That sounds wonderful.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Denise Gatlin said:


> I just prepared some southern sweet corn by boiling it on the cob, removed the corn, cut up some fresh homegrown tomatoes and green onions. Combine all the veggies along with a dob of mayo and salt/pepper to taste. Delicious!


Reminds me of an old episode of MASH. The cook stripped the corn from the cob and creamed it all. ha ha Fresh corn needs to be eaten on the cob - darn transplanted yank uhhhh northern folks. ha ha

DFrost


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I pretty much agree. I'm not from Jersey, but I grew up near Boston (and have now lived in a hugely agricultural state for over thirty years), and have eaten local corn and tomatoes in several states.
> 
> There's a reason for calling it the Garden State. I understand that New Jersey has the clay loam that corn likes best, and also that miserable heat (and warm soil) that I have heard farmers say "real" tomatoes thrive on and that can't be duplicated here in California where the nights are cool.
> 
> ...


10:15 ain't bad....I boiled 5 ears of corn 9 o'clock this morning and had them for breakfast.:smile:


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> 10:15 ain't bad....I boiled 5 ears of corn 9 o'clock this morning and had them for breakfast.:smile:


If u like corn that much we might just have to overnight you some Jersey corn in a few weeks when it starts coming in.

Craig


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Craig Snyder said:


> If u like corn that much we might just have to overnight you some Jersey corn in a few weeks when it starts coming in.
> 
> Craig



I normally eat it at dinner but the old lady is in Costa Rica so I figured WTF, I'll have it this morning and go to a Mexican restaurant for enchiladas and margaritas latter.\\/

Send the Jersey corn. LOL I grew up on Long Island but I can't remember eating it.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Four minutes per ear in the microwave husk and all. Cut the bottom off when it's done (maybe an 1" 1 1/2") Grab the top of the husk and shake. The cob comes out nice and slick and silk free for the most part. Give it a try


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Send the Jersey corn. LOL I grew up on Long Island but I can't remember eating it.


Yeah, but I bet that's why you love it so much now. Your on a quest to find the best corn to match what you had growing up even though you were too young actually remember it! But you deep down you remember. 

Craig


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Four minutes per ear in the microwave husk and all. Cut the bottom off when it's done (maybe an 1" 1 1/2") Grab the top of the husk and shake. The cob comes out nice and slick and silk free for the most part. Give it a try


I never heard of nuking it before.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I never heard of nuking it before.


Neither had I until I read it on a Dobermann list. I gave it a try and it works like a charm


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Craig Snyder said:


> If u like corn that much we might just have to overnight you some Jersey corn in a few weeks when it starts coming in.
> 
> Craig


Hmmm, take his offer Lee that sounds great!! Corn up here is comparatively expensive and often firm and a bit woody. I remember being able to get a dozen ears for something like a buck along a roadside in WI.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> Hmmm, take his offer Lee that sounds great!! Corn up here is comparatively expensive and often firm and a bit woody. I remember being able to get a dozen ears for something like a buck along a roadside in WI.


What kind of meat do you guys eat with corn on the cob up there.....whale blubber?:smile:


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

The best corn on the cob is eaten at dawn, picked just before first light. Absolutely amazingly good for breakfast. 

Here we usually drop it in boiling water for about a minute or throw it on the grill. Never nuked it before.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The wife has been nuking meals for years. Most everything from corn on the cob to the Thanksgiving turkey.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> What kind of meat do you guys eat with corn on the cob up there.....whale blubber?:smile:


I'll tell ya, but you gotta agree first to share your NJ corn with me. Deal? [-o<


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> I'll tell ya, but you gotta agree first to share your NJ corn with me. Deal? [-o<


Sorry, there won't be anything left to send 20 minutes after it gets here.:lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Sorry, there won't be anything left to send 20 minutes after it gets here.:lol:



I'm with Lee. I've definitely been known to eat a couple of ears uncooked while waiting for a couple more to cook. LOL


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

New Jersey corn? What is this rubbish? I was born and graduated from high school in Omaha and corn is the only thing Nebraska has going for it! Homemade butter, kosher salt, fresh ground pepper, oh yeah... \\/

I will say that Waine's group up at Sweetcorn Kennel makes some pretty tasty corn too. I believe they soak it in sugar solution and then grill it. Got to get me some of that Labor Day weekend.


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Four minutes per ear in the microwave husk and all. Cut the bottom off when it's done (maybe an 1" 1 1/2") Grab the top of the husk and shake. The cob comes out nice and slick and silk free for the most part. Give it a try


No kidding?! I'll have to try that next time. Cant say I've had Jersey corn yet. May have to try that as well.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Bastards, with your delicious corn. To hell with ya all


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> The wife has been nuking meals for years. Most everything from corn on the cob to the Thanksgiving turkey.


Oh man, there is something sacreligious about nuking a Thanksgiving turkey, that's just wrong! [-XGotta have that aroma from the oven for hours, penetrating every room in the house. Just sayin'.\\/


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Denise Gatlin said:


> Oh man, there is something sacreligious about nuking a Thanksgiving turkey, that's just wrong! [-XGotta have that aroma from the oven for hours, penetrating every room in the house. Just sayin'.\\/


I know, eh? That's like making an Apple pie and filling it with gravel. Ok, I know Bob I'm talking out my ass here - don't knock it till ya tried it I spose.


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

Hey I put it out there so I'll put up. 

Nicole and Lee are on the list to be overnighted a dozen ears of Jersey's finest when it comes in. But I warn you. It might ruin all other corn for you! The next shipment I send won't be on me! :razz: Once I get you hooked I might be able to make out on this!

If others are really interested in tasting it, let me know and I'll see what I can do for you.

Craig
(provided I don't run into shipping regs on agricultural products)


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Craig, if you are serious (sounds awfully interesting I gotta admit) hit me up via PM when you are ready to send it. I'll give you my FedEx account number to ship it under - suppose you could use it for that jerk Lee too (ah just messin' with ya Lee). I'd be happy to reimburse you for the corn as well. I'm always up for trying out something new - this really does sound interesting. 

Sometimes we get lucky but often our produce leaves a lot to be desired unless it's locally produced but heck you can only eat so much in lettuce, tomatoes, and potatoes ya know? Oh that and those huge pumpkins and cabbage that I don't think anyone ever eats.

BTW you should be good on the shipping. A lot of people up here have food shipped up from the states. My dad also sends up oranges and grapefruit from Florida 1-2 times a year. Good stuff.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Craig Snyder said:


> Hey I put it out there so I'll put up.
> 
> Nicole and Lee are on the list to be overnighted a dozen ears of Jersey's finest when it comes in. But I warn you. It might ruin all other corn for you! The next shipment I send won't be on me! :razz: Once I get you hooked I might be able to make out on this!
> 
> ...


Are you certain your not lacing it with something to get us hooked and then it's $75 bucks a dozen? LOL


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Are you certain your not lacing it with something to get us hooked and then it's $75 bucks a dozen? LOL


Yeah. "First one's free, kid!"

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Yeah. "First one's free, kid!"
> 
> :lol: :lol:



Maybe I'll let Nicole eat it first to see if she hallucinates.\\/

Craig the corn pusher!!!!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Shit Lee what makes you think I'd tell ya if I did?


----------



## Tim Connell (Apr 17, 2010)

Soak the ears in water for 15 minutes, husk and all. Throw them on the grill next your BBQ Ribeye. Turn frequently. After the husk is blackened, remove from the grill, husk them, cover with butter and salt and pepper, devour... :smile:


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Are you certain your not lacing it with something to get us hooked and then it's $75 bucks a dozen? LOL


I won't need to add anything. . It's just that good.

And maybe I will throw in a few heirloom jersey tomatoes as well.

I'll PM you guys when I know i got a really good batch. Probably in about 3 weeks, sometime after the 4th. I'll make sure I send them on a Thursday so you have them for the weekend.

Craig


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Craig Snyder said:


> I won't need to add anything. . It's just that good.
> 
> And maybe I will throw in a few heirloom jersey tomatoes as well.
> 
> ...


You are a good man, Craig. I joke around a lot but I mean that!!!!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> You are a good man, Craig. I joke around a lot but I mean that!!!!


Indeed. This sounds interesting and a bit fun too. Craig, shoot for shipping on Wed. Depending upon where you live there's a good chance that if you ship it via FedEx on Thursday - Lee may get it but I won't in, which case it will sit outside until Sunday night when I get back into to town. 

Oh the horror of it all. We must do our very best to protect this tender corn as if it were our very own multi jeweled Holy Grail =P~


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

so much talk about corn, I had to have some last night. The farmers market is selling locally grown tomatos and corn. I've already had BLT's twice in a past few days. Yesterday I bought 4 ears of "Cotton Candy" sweet corn. I boiled it because it's just too darn hot to start a grill for a few ears of corn. Ate what I fixed and it was gooooooodddddddd. 

I could almost be vegan, this time of year. Well if it wasn't for the craving for BLT's.

DFrost


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

David, you have 'sprung a hankering' on me now. Guess what we're havin for supper tonight - BLT! Got some ripe homegrown 'maters and a new thick sliced pack of bacon. It's on!!


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

Funny! My wife and I had BLT's for dinner Saturday night!!! Tomatoes not bad but will be much better in a few weeks. July 4th is when our local produce really starts to come in.

Nicole, I'll remember that about shipping.

Craig


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Denise Gatlin said:


> David, you have 'sprung a hankering' on me now. Guess what we're havin for supper tonight - BLT! Got some ripe homegrown 'maters and a new thick sliced pack of bacon. It's on!!


Yummmm, I get my bacon at the farmer's market as well. I buy it unsliced and aged. the old folks call it "middlin meat". it just has a really good taste. BLT could well be on the agenda tonight, tomorrow for sure


DFrost


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Four minutes per ear in the microwave husk and all. Cut the bottom off when it's done (maybe an 1" 1 1/2") Grab the top of the husk and shake. The cob comes out nice and slick and silk free for the most part. Give it a try


Sure enough and here it is. I've never tried this before, I guess probably because I'm a little ritualistic with some things. But since I'm willing to try just about anything new, I'm gonna give this a shot. Thanks for the tip.

http://www.wimp.com/shuckcorn/


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Four minutes per ear in the microwave husk and all. Cut the bottom off when it's done (maybe an 1" 1 1/2") Grab the top of the husk and shake. The cob comes out nice and slick and silk free for the most part. Give it a try


Do you wet it first, or just "as is"?

Is the 4 minutes for one ear? "Four minutes per ear " ... does that mean 8 minutes for two ears done at once? Or do you do one at a time?


I can't wait to try this!! =P~


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> I'm gonna give this a shot.



Me too, just for the no-shucking, no-silk-peeling!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My wife got that from a friend of hers about a year ago. It works! 
The fresher the ears the better it works. 
4 mins per ear. 2 ears, 8 mins! ;-)


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Me too, just for the no-shucking, no-silk-peeling!


That's kinda what I meant about me being ritualistic and enjoying it all from start to finish. There's certain things that just go hand in hand. Course I say that coming from a childhood deeply rooted in a rural area that was surrounded by corn fields and cows. I can't see having corn any other way. It's like having fall without color or spring without tulips, etc.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Do you wet it first, or just "as is"?
> 
> Is the 4 minutes for one ear? "Four minutes per ear " ... does that mean 8 minutes for two ears done at once? Or do you do one at a time?
> 
> ...


Hi Connie

I've been nuking corn for years. You can vary the timing a little depending on the size of the cob but 4 minutes seems to work pretty good. You just throw them in without wetting and set the timer. I just recently saw the thing about cutting the end off and the cob dropping out silk free.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I understand perfectly well it could just be a personal bias, "nuked" sweet corn will never taste as good as boiled or roasted. That would be like saying a steak grilled on a gas grill is as good as one using mesquite wood. Just ain't gonna happen.

DFrost


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Au contrare David.
Nuked in the husk compared to on a grill or on coals in a beach fire not so much. Nuked in the husk compared to husked and boiled in water? Nuked is MUCH better


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Frost said:


> I understand perfectly well it could just be a personal bias, "nuked" sweet corn will never taste as good as boiled or roasted. That would be like saying a steak grilled on a gas grill is as good as one using mesquite wood. Just ain't gonna happen.
> 
> DFrost


Keep a open mind! Don't knock it 'till you try it!:-D


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

David Frost said:


> Yummmm, I get my bacon at the farmer's market as well. I buy it unsliced and aged. the old folks call it "middlin meat". it just has a really good taste. BLT could well be on the agenda tonight, tomorrow for sure
> 
> 
> DFrost


I totally understand that. I love to barter and last fall bartered my dog training services for a whole processed/packaged, farm-raised, no hormones or preservatives, pig. I still feel guilty in what I received in exchange for training their dog. Got 248 lbs of 'pure' pork and cant believe the difference in taste from stockyard raised, store bought pork. I will never buy store pork again.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Denise Gatlin said:


> I totally understand that. I love to barter and last fall bartered my dog training services for a whole processed/packaged, farm-raised, no hormones or preservatives, pig. I still feel guilty in what I received in exchange for training their dog. Got 248 lbs of 'pure' pork and cant believe the difference in taste from stockyard raised, store bought pork. I will never buy store pork again.


Years ago we had a small farm in Connecticut with a couple of animals. There is nothing like grain fed pork with lots of excess
raw milk every day. You're right, no comparison to the stockyard raised stuff you get at the store


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Denise Gatlin said:


> I totally understand that. I love to barter and last fall bartered my dog training services for a whole processed/packaged, farm-raised, no hormones or preservatives, pig. I still feel guilty in what I received in exchange for training their dog. Got 248 lbs of 'pure' pork and cant believe the difference in taste from stockyard raised, store bought pork. I will never buy store pork again.


I agree with you Denise. When I was living in Costa Rica They they hung the pigs from their back legs and slit their throats in the barn across the road from me. I always had a constant supply of home grown pork. It is much better.

I forget the name off the top of my head but they would fry up the skin with a bit of meat left on it. It was kind of a tradition. Yummy!!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I forget the name off the top of my head but they would fry up the skin with a bit of meat left on it. It was kind of a tradition. Yummy!!


Up here it's simply called Crispy Pork. Terrible for you but darn good tasting!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> Up here it's simply called Crispy Pork. Terrible for you but darn good tasting!


There is a name for it in Spanish. I will think of it sooner or latter. These damn senior moments are coming more frequently.

The Spanish name ain't CRISPY PORK!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I just thought of the name..... CHICHORRONES.:-D

The Costa Ricans used to hang around the fry pot and dive on them when they were done cooking.

There was this one ****** hanging right there with them!:grin:


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

Down here, the Cajuns refer to fried pig skin as 'cracklins.' That and some spicey boudin and a cold one, nice, very nice......\\/


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Up here it's simply called Crispy Pork. Terrible for you but darn good tasting!


You are so right! That's why the cardiologists I work for stay so busy!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Denise Gatlin said:


> You are so right! That's why the cardiologists I work for stay so busy!


Cardiologists? In Costa Rica you just die! Die with a smile on your face!:razz:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey David - I bet you still fry bacon the old fashioned way and let is splatter all over the stove. Nuking it covered with paper towels ROCKS!\\/


----------



## Ralph Tough (Jun 3, 2012)

YUM you guys have made me HUNGRY!! Going to get some and cook it up right now and its only 10.30am in the morning !!!!

Cheers Ralph
www.vomstarken.com


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Denise Gatlin said:


> Oh man, there is something sacreligious about nuking a Thanksgiving turkey, that's just wrong! [-XGotta have that aroma from the oven for hours, penetrating every room in the house. Just sayin'.\\/


The wife has been doing it for years. Back when we had Thanksgiving at my parents house someone commented on nuked turkey. My dad had a fit. No way would he even allow a nuked turkey in the house. Then he held up a drum stick and said "THIS is how turkey is supposed to be done". 
Nobody dared say anything different. You didn't dissagree with my dad about ANYTHING! :lol:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Hey David - I bet you still fry bacon the old fashioned way and let is splatter all over the stove. Nuking it covered with paper towels ROCKS!\\/


You better believe it. However, I never fry bacon nekkid anymore. Nuked bacon, like nuked corn, just ain't right. 

DFrost


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Frost said:


> You better believe it. However, I never fry bacon nekkid anymore. Nuked bacon, like nuked corn, just ain't right.
> 
> DFrost



I just saw a boil recipe on Yahoo. I'll pass it on to the old fashioned fossil here. It said bring the water to a boil first, put the corn in, after the water comes back to a boil again it is done.:grin:


----------

